# Fantasia in F minor



## beetzart

This is an old composition I finished last year and finally worked out how to add the score to the music on You Tube. Wonder what people may think? I do realise that it is probably impossible to play so it is still work in progress.

Thank you


----------



## Crudblud

Try to remember that the computer is not an interpreter but an executor of instruction to the letter. The reason this sounds like it is being produced with a chromatic machine gun and not a piano is that you are not telling the computer how to phrase the piece, or rather you are telling it how, but the instructions are one dimensional, resulting in the flat and unappealing render you have here. This flatness is very rough and distracting, it bludgeons the ear rather than speaking to it, if you will, and is in dire need of polishing on a detail by detail basis. My advice is to focus now on discrete tempo and dynamic shifts on the micro level, the piece will benefit greatly from a considered approach to detailing in this way.


----------



## Vasks

beetzart said:


> I do realise that it is probably impossible to play so it is still work in progress.


Your perception is spot on.


----------



## beetzart

Thank you, Crudblud for your input, much appreciated. Yes, there is a lot of work to do but I think there are some parts that make me want to continue persevering before hitting the delete button.


----------



## violadude

But on the other hand, it wouldn't be an impossible piece if you wrote it for player piano (or rendered it for a player piano might be a more accurate description).


----------



## juergen

The piece has some quite nice moments, but overall there is a lack of structure. It sounds more like a collection of ideas. And yes, some parts seem impossible to play. But I'm not sure. Only Yuja Wang could tell us that.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

This is impossible to play, because allegro com moto with 32th notes is insane! There is a lack of a structure to be said, Harmonically sounds okay but the difficulty here kills your piece completely. It is impossible to play that FAST and with chords, it makes it a bit obvious. Nice try though.


----------



## Ravndal

This is the craziest thing ive ever heard. And it's even 21 minutes long!!!


----------



## beetzart

Ravndal said:


> This is the craziest thing ive ever heard. And it's even 21 minutes long!!!


I'll get my coat!


----------



## beetzart

Can I say, if I deserve a defence of my composition, that it was written during a rather strange manic/bipolar episode in 2005 not long after discovering Alkan and some more of Liszt's work such as the Paganini Etudes.


----------



## Ravndal

Don't get me wrong. Crazy doesn't necessarily mean bad. It had some nice moments as juergen said.


----------



## mikey

How about re-writing the tremolo passages as actual tremolo - given it's so fast and practically impossible to play, I don't think that should be an issue.
On a larger note, perhaps recomposing the piece for 4 hands might help clarify some of the ideas? (and ease the difficulty as well)


----------



## Bored

Dude only I could play this piece... (jks)

It's really odd, it feels like an old elder scroll's game's dungeon or theme song. I kind of like it for that fantastical touch it has to it! But really, this is a very, very, time-consuming piece to learn due to all the frivolous 16th notes and chords that are like someone previously said, pretty much impossible to play!


----------

